# BeagleBone Black and GPU Support



## Atticus (Apr 4, 2021)

Board :: BeagleBone Black
Architecture :: CPU AM335x 1GHz ARM® Cortex-A8 : GPU PowerVR SGX530

uname -a
FreeBSD generic 12.1 RELEASE FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE r354233 GENERIC arm

Problem:
I've searched the ports collection for BeagleBone-s' Black GPU driver, PowerVR SGX530, and haven't found it.  Are there any plans to support and develop a driver for the PowerVR SGX530?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Apr 4, 2021)

When searching for PowerVR, there seems to be no opensource driver in general for it.

Same as https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/intel-3600-powervr.38791/

BTW: FreeBSD 12.1 is EoL.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 4, 2021)

The BBB HDMI output worked in the past. What are you looking for a Xorg driver or console?
I ran Openbox on BBB when I first started messing with arm boards.
I used the scfb driver.


----------



## Atticus (Apr 4, 2021)

Alexander88207, you're right about FreeBSD 12.1...
I've attempted to install FreeBSD 12.2-STABLE; however, my board won't boot.  I have an FTDI cable on the way and when I get that cable I'll be able to post more about what's happening during the boot stage...


----------

